# Mini Bacto-Surge Sponge Filter from Hikari/Aquarium Solutions



## Dartmouthseven (Oct 13, 2021)

Is there anyone out there that has used this filter and can answer a question I have about it? It has to do with assembly.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I've assembled a bunch of similar ones before, does this one come with a filter or is it just the sponge?


----------



## Dartmouthseven (Oct 13, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> I've assembled a bunch of similar ones before, does this one come with a filter or is it just the sponge?


it's just a simple air driven sponge filter. My question has to do with the diffusion chamber on this particular model. There's 3 holes that I need to know if they need to be open or closed. I have them open at the moment. Do you know of this that I speak of?


----------

